# Easter in Cornwall



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all,

We are once agian able to hold an easter rally at wheal rose.
Those of you who came last year will know that we had a great few days,hopefuly this year we can do the same,with a walk to the pub for a meal,get together and pasty lunch.Lots of r&r and sun we hope.Have a look and put your names down.lin.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes please Lin, you can put us down for that, but then you know already

curlyboy


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Great news! 

We are in, we really enjoyed this rally last year! 

Keith and Ros


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Have put our names down. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you planing a trip to the gold centre this year kieth,or should i say is ros planning to take you there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

lins said:


> Are you planing a trip to the gold centre this year kieth,or should i say is ros planning to take you there. :lol: :lol:


Now Lins, there is no need to remind me!  I am sure Ros will remember everything this year............. including her watch! 8O :lol:

Keith


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't know about the gold centre, i am more interested in the cornish pasty and clotted cream centre :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

This is a nice rally dont forget to book up asap :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clive1821 said:


> Bump


No need for the bump Clive.
Those in the know, know its a great rally and will book in good time.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I know very well its a very good rally, as I was there last year, and I just want new people who are unaware of this rally to know about it..... its also part of my job to make sure people know about it..... Lins dose a lot of hard work to organise it, hope the weather is very kind as well.....


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent rally....good afternoon with games....Kenny...well what can we say! Supper in the pub was fantastic....!


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Would like to go and may be able to, Have to check first. Not far for us to go from Newquay, Can anyone tell me whether the pitches are hard standings, grass, all weather etc. Got stuck on grass once in poor weather and am a bit reluctant to risk weather on grass again.

Any info appreciated,

Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chudders said:


> Would like to go and may be able to, Have to check first. Not far for us to go from Newquay, Can anyone tell me whether the pitches are hard standings, grass, all weather etc. Got stuck on grass once in poor weather and am a bit reluctant to risk weather on grass again.
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> 
> Dave


Hi dave, I was there last year and did not have any issues, with my 4.5tonn truck, the ground was grass where the rally was, and was firm.... I'm sure lins would be pleased to see you there.... Very nice part of the country....


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for that, Just got to get some personal matters arranged before I commit
Thanks , Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

8 Now on the rally list  its looking better every day Lin

Any more going to join Lin & Pete in Cornwall for Easter?



Jacquie


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Last year we all went for a meal,would any one like to do the same this year.Maybe on good friday night.Let me know and then i will get some menus.lin.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

If its anything like last years meal ,count us in Lins. Chas and Jayne.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lins, 

Ros and I would be up for a meal again if enough fancy it.

Keith


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

You can put us down for the meal Lin, and a Large Philps!!!!

curlyboy


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We'd be up for the meal count us in.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

That great guys will sort out menue in a bit.
Does any one else want to join us ??Plenty of spaces still .lin.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi from Cornwall

If you feel like doing something a little different on 7th get across to Blue Hills near St Agnes and watch the 300 or so historic and classic motorcycles and cars attempting to climb up the Blue Hills course after a long nights drive. Competitors start arriving at about 11am and finish at about 5pm, check it out on youtube if you want to know what it is about.

In particular wave please at a red Rickman Ranger which will be us trying to get up the hill for the first time having failed every year to date!

Enjoy our fabulous County and if you want any help just shout.

David


----------



## mycansal (Dec 12, 2006)

Lyn 
Please put Mycansal and Daveandkath down for the meal again thanks
Mike


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats great sounds like we will have a good night.lin.


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Cornwall Rally*

We are booked in, for the rally.
We would like to be booked in for the meal please.
Thank you daithomas123


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Chudders said:


> Would like to go and may be able to, Have to check first. Not far for us to go from Newquay, Can anyone tell me whether the pitches are hard standings, grass, all weather etc. Got stuck on grass once in poor weather and am a bit reluctant to risk weather on grass again.
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> 
> ...


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hio ezz i can answer your question,we will be on grass.I know it says hardstanding ,but where we hold the rally i am afraid its grass.
I have held 3 rallys here and we have never had any problems with the pitches.Last year we had 16 vans,some tag axles and no problems.So its up to you,i know the weather will play a part and its hard to judge,its a risk you take.
regards lin.


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

*Easter rally*

Hi lin
Thanks for reply. We had bad experience on grass last year at Cartmel race course and so will not risk grass again. Wish you well, sounds a lovely spot.
ezz


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Not long now till Easter does any one else want to join us??
We will be walking to the pub for a meal ,and Pete will go and collect the pastys for sat lunch.
We will have a get together sat evening,and probably a coffee and raffle on Sunday morning.All very informal though.See you all soon.lin.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Lin

Is it too late to tag on to this meet?

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BwB said:


> Hi Lin
> 
> Is it too late to tag on to this meet?
> 
> ...


I hope Lin does not mind me answering:
The booking is open until 30/03

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=356


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Cheers Ray. 

Bryan


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

That great bryan,and no i don't mind at all ray.Hope you and lesley are both well.
As you can see bryan some of us are going to the pub for a meal on good Friday.If you would like to join us the menu is on the forum ,listed
under Easter menu.If you do fancy coming can you let me know what you would like to eat.Dont worry if its not your thing its a relaxed sort of rally,you can do whatever suits you. regards lin


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone just in case this weather does last untill easter :roll: 
Dont forget that wheal rose has a nice outdoor swimming pool.It looked really inviting today.Think i might even dig out my cossey :lol: :lol: lin.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

lins said:


> Hi everyone just in case this weather does last untill easter :roll:
> Dont forget that wheal rose has a nice outdoor swimming pool.It looked really inviting today.Think i might even dig out my cossey :lol: :lol: lin.


.....yeah ,and don't forget your cosey,for the afternoon tea. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Our you bringing the cakes?


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I am looking forward to this rally! I see there is still room for a few more so come on down and join us!? :wink:

I see the weather forecast is looking ok so no real excuse.  10 day weather

Keith


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

My worry at the mo is not the weather,more worried about the Tankers,but see nothing is going to happen till after easter.Thought i may be here on my own.   Lin.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

In case any one needs to contact me my mobile no is 07721977265.Have a good journey down everyone.Lin.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hope you all have a good time.... I was hijacked by appletree events!


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hope all goes well for you clive,and happy Easter.
Just hope we both have good weather  Lin..


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

....we can only hope lins..... The forecast is showing poor weather would like 30c all the time and no rain which would be very nice :roll: Sorry about not coming down, but promis to support you next time


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Clive, we will be thinking of you whilst we are stuffing pasties in our faces! :lol: 

Lins, I excpect to be leaving Exeter around 4pm so I should be with you about 6pm? I will be bringing the sunshine so no need to worry on that front! :wink: 8) :lol: 

Keith


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thanks Clive, we will be thinking of you whilst we are stuffing pasties in our faces! :lol:
> 
> Lins, I excpect to be leaving Exeter around 4pm so I should be with you about 6pm? I will be bringing the sunshine so no need to worry on that front! :wink: 8) :lol:
> 
> Keith


We being me as well    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Back Home Now

Thanks Lin and all  

Really sorry to leave so early but blaming Rich for the Cold Hannah has got and Kayleigh and Myself with sore throat's and coughs :lol: even though we never actually saw him.

Lovely meal and I will kill the big pasty tomorrow


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Home now many thanks too all who came down for Easter,,the weather was a bit poor but i think everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.I will try to order sun for the next one. Lin.


----------



## mycansal (Dec 12, 2006)

Lin and Pete, thanks for all your hard work setting up this weekend and thanks for the Easter eggs. We enjoyed the weekend very much. Sorry we left early and missed saying goodbye. 
Mike, Sally, Dave and Kath


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to Lin & Pete for organising this rally,

I have been involved in the past in setting up motorcycle rallies & I know how much effort you put in !

We had a great weekend & enjoyed meeting others from the forum.

Thanks again,

Simon & Sheila.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Another thank you from Ros and I to Lin and Pete.

We enjoyed ourselves in Cornwall, sorry we left today, one night early but the forecast was not great and we felt we should make the escape off the grass while the going was good. :wink: 

Same time next year?

Keith and Ros


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes lets hope so Keith,les said a big thanks to everyone for being so well behaved :roll: .They were both sorry they didn't come down.
Jo was in good spirits today,lets hope all will be well for her in the future.Lin.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thank you Lin and Pete for organizing a great rally as usual, shame weather was so hit and miss. Pub fri was good and Sat eve in your awning was lovely to chat to all who came.
Keith you needn't have worried about getting off the grass wasn't too bad when we left. 
Simon hope you get your lek sorted, ours has remained dry since Rich repaired ours so the week end was a good test for it.
Rich is sorry he didn't get a chance to meet you all, he shouldn't Have drove down really but he didn't want me to miss out on all the fun, so apologies in advance to any any one who goes down with the flu in the next couple of days. Now I've gone down with it  
Not too bad a journey home till we reached the March Barton turing off the A30 it took us nearly an Hourf from there to clear the tail back at j29 on the M5. 
Rich and Lin


----------

